# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  sand shifting starfish what to feed it

## lost

Brought one of these yesterday and it is doing a good job of cleaning the sand.I did some research on it, i no i should have done that before but i only whent in to the shop to change my light.Anyway from what i can find out even in a decent size tank after they have shifted the sand they can starve so question is can i feed it as you may remember my tank is not the biggest and do they do more harm than good? ie eating all the stuff that lives in the sand?thanks for the help guys

----------


## Gary R

when i see mine m8 i feed it small pieces of shrimp and thats every other day, it dont need alot as it finds stuff in the sand  :Wink:

----------


## lost

I rang my lfs and they said but a pice of mussle or shrimp in the sand every few days is this how you feed yours?remember i dont have a big tank so there will not be as much to feed it in the sand

----------


## Gary R

sorry m8 just seen this, yes thats all you need to do, and he will be fine  :Wink:

----------


## lost

Must admit i did try that and the next thing i new the*****peppermint shrimp had nicked it.I think i am going to wait a few days then try and feed them both at the same time.Just before i went to bed i did notice a pice of mussle in the back of the tank were i can not get at it....that wil need to come out unless the shrimp and crabs have eaten it

----------

